# Bee keeping suit reviews



## StephanieC (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello, I would really like to get opinions on bee keeping suits. I have been using a hat with veil only since we first got bees 5 years ago. I'm really interested in upgrading to a suit.
Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## OkieRob (Dec 31, 2014)

Guardian bee apparel


----------



## BentleyC (Aug 17, 2017)

I have a Humblebee suit and I love it. It’s a one piece that’s fully ventilated. I’ve been impressed with the quality. I got my boyfriend an Ultrabreeze and it’s very similar to the Humblebee. He loves it.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

ultrabreeze vented suit .


----------



## alf1960 (Nov 25, 2017)

I have an Ultrabreeze jacket that I really like. I just bought a Guardian suit because I liked the idea of their easy access veil. You can unzip the front of it to get a drink or wipe your forehead off. My beef with the Guardian is that they didn`t put Velcro on the sleeves like my Ultrabreeze jacket has to tighten it up around your wrist. They have it around the ankles. Otherwise it seems to be a great suit. The Ultrabreeze is about 30 dollars more, but made in the USA where the Guardian is made in Pakistan. If I buy another one it will probably be an Ultrabreeze.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Jackets and suits I've really liked:
Golden Bee Products
Ultra Breeze
Guardian Bee Apparel


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

I’ve had a bunch and in my opinion you’ll not beat the Ultra Breeze.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought the fully vented suit from Clearly Sustainable on a Black Friday special. I've had a few occasions to use it already. Very nice when you need the full suit (I prefer something lighter whenever possible). Zippers are well done as are the pockets and seams, and a whole lot less expensive than Ultrabreeze.

https://www.clearly-sustainable.com/collections/3-layer-mesh/products/beekeeping-3-layer-ventilated-ultra-breeze-mesh-overalls-cool-bee-hive-full-suit


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I prefer a jacket with an attached (zipped-on) veil, and when needed for extra protection, or warmth, a variety of bib overalls ranging from lightweight painters' pants to my insulated Carhartts. Also I am a short woman so suits are sometimes hard to get sized right, both top and bottom. I suppose some brands may have women-proportioned sizes, but mostly they are uni-sex, S/M/L/XL

I dislike the extra effort to climb into a suit, while a jacket I can throw on as I leave my car or house and arrive at the bees all zipped up and ready.

For fabrics, I have tried out (and bought) most kinds. There are a few occasions when the thick insulated-type fabrics are preferable (very hot and breezy days). Most of the time I prefer simple, medium weight, all-cotton fabric. My absolute least favorite is any kind of polyester blended material. I have three or four of those and while they are OK as simple coverings for my street clothes, any kind of heavy work in them reveals their un-breathability. Give me cotton (or linen) any day of the week over a blended fabric. I had my eye on the fancy-schmancy (and pricey) Sheriff brand gear, but I balk at the fabric which is 65% polyester. Maybe fab in cool English summers but seems awful for me here in northern NY. But I want to give their veil material a try to see if it lives up to their claims of being better. 

If I worked where protection from AHB was needed, i would probably always use insulated fabrics for protection and coolth in those hot areas.

Also, for comfort, think about what you've got on under your bee clothes. You can get away with less than you think, which is good in hot weather. 

My best tip: keep an eye out for second hand gear on Craig's List and in bee club newsletters. While I would never buy used bee equipment because of the disease risks, I am fine with used fabric clothing which I can wash at very high temps (nearly boiling) in my washing machine. Having extra jackets allows me to put on fresh, or nearly fresh, jackets frequently. And to wash them after any hot sweaty workday. It makes a huge difference to me to start the day in clean clothes.

Nancy


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

ruthiesbees said:


> I bought the fully vented suit from Clearly Sustainable on a Black Friday special. I've had a few occasions to use it already. Very nice when you need the full suit (I prefer something lighter whenever possible). Zippers are well done as are the pockets and seams, and a whole lot less expensive than Ultrabreeze.
> 
> https://www.clearly-sustainable.com/collections/3-layer-mesh/products/beekeeping-3-layer-ventilated-ultra-breeze-mesh-overalls-cool-bee-hive-full-suit


My experience as well. I've never seen an Ultrabreeze suit, but I am thoroughly satisfied with the Clearly Sustainable ventilatated suit. It is a solid, quality suit. Cool, too.
I would love to get their ventilated jacket one of these days.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Ultra Breeze !! Great quality and made in the USA. I own a jacket and a full suit, both are exceptional and have seen LOTS of bee work over many years and have held up extremely well. Great product.

I do not own a Clearly Sustainable jacket, but just looking at it online suggests that it isn't the same quality or does it have the same design features as the Ultra Breeze. In particular, the pockets are NOT mesh fabric (will not provide as good of ventilation), cuffs are elastic vs velcro on the Ultra Breeze. Clearly Sustainable looks to have a plastic zipper, were the Ultra Breeze uses a brass zipper. I suspect that the Clearly Sustainable jacket will hold up fine in occasional use, but for heavy use, I strongly recommend Ultra Breeze.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

StephanieC said:


> Hello, I would really like to get opinions on bee keeping suits. I have been using a hat with veil only since we first got bees 5 years ago. I'm really interested in upgrading to a suit.
> Thanks for any feedback!


 I use long shirt or sweater and a $16 veil from dancing bee equipment that straps on your shoulders. For me is quick and easy to put it on and off. All you have to do is wear oversize sweater or shirt and the veil.


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

AstroBee said:


> Ultra Breeze !! Great quality and made in the USA. I own a jacket and a full suit, both are exceptional and have seen LOTS of bee work over many years and have held up extremely well. Great product.
> 
> I do not own a Clearly Sustainable jacket, but just looking at it online suggests that it isn't the same quality or does it have the same design features as the Ultra Breeze. In particular, the pockets are NOT mesh fabric (will not provide as good of ventilation), cuffs are elastic vs velcro on the Ultra Breeze. Clearly Sustainable looks to have a plastic zipper, were the Ultra Breeze uses a brass zipper. I suspect that the Clearly Sustainable jacket will hold up fine in occasional use, but for heavy use, I strongly recommend Ultra Breeze.


Astrobee,

It sounds like the Ultra Breeze is a superior product. Brass zippers are great. I really like the idea that it is made in the USA.

However, the Clearly Sustainable suit is often priced at $115. To my way of thinking, $115 vs. $259 for a quality suit that I use 4-6 times a year is a fantastic buy.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

clong said:


> Astrobee,
> 
> It sounds like the Ultra Breeze is a superior product. Brass zippers are great. I really like the idea that it is made in the USA.
> 
> However, the Clearly Sustainable suit is often priced at $115. To my way of thinking, $115 vs. $259 for a quality suit that I use 4-6 times a year is a fantastic buy.


Yes, for occasional use save the money, but for serious work, performance, and durability, then Ultra Breeze.


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

AstroBee said:


> Yes, for occasional use save the money, but for serious work, performance, and durability, then Ultra Breeze.


Astrobee,

Agreed.


----------



## Muenster (Feb 19, 2018)

Has anyone used a Texas Bee Supply "Super Suit"? I tried one on the other day and really liked the ventilated fabric, all the zippers were brass, velcro tabs on the wrists, and there's a zippered front to the veil that would be really nice for those times when a bee crawls all the way up into your veil. Just looked like a really nice suit, but I usually wear a jacket....


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

https://www.foxhoundbeecompany.com/...er-mesh-ventilated-beekeeping-jacket-and-veil

I got an XL and it is XL. it's good and long so it doesn't ride up when you bend over. I love the way the front fail will unzips/opens.

I bought a cheap 3xl off amazon and it's maybe an actual large


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

Astrobee, 
Preach on brother. They’ll get what they pay for. I’ve had several from different companies but I always fall back on the Ultra Breeze. I work mine hard. I’ve replaced zippers and veils. Great people to work with. The elastic wrist band will come back to bite them before their done. When you buy two cheap ones you could’ve had one good one. IMO.


----------



## tikkay (Feb 10, 2017)

I really like my Lyson suit.


----------



## dkofoed (Feb 25, 2014)

If you're looking for a good suit that won't break the bank: https://beekeepcheap.com/products/beekeeping-suit


----------



## genusCastor (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm a novice, but I can say with confidence you want a vented suit. No, you *need* a vented suit. 

I had been using a full bee suit lent to me by a friend, it was hot! So I got this partially vented suit from Dadant and the difference is amazing. I can feel cool air from the vents. Very pleased with this suit at $90. 

- djb


----------



## Gully Bee (Apr 27, 2019)

I've tried a few different brands and have found the Lyson brand ( sold by Better Bee) as my choice.
I prefer the jacket and my partner prefers the full suit.
Lightweight, well made products.


----------



## Clarkwestfied (Feb 26, 2019)

I have a MannLake vented suit and feel it’ a Good value at $125.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Barhopper said:


> Astrobee,
> Preach on brother. They’ll get what they pay for. I’ve had several from different companies but I always fall back on the Ultra Breeze. I work mine hard. I’ve replaced zippers and veils. Great people to work with. The elastic wrist band will come back to bite them before their done. When you buy two cheap ones you could’ve had one good one. IMO.


It seems everything I buy, the elastic gives out quickly.

Alex


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

I have had good luck with the bee-kool from blue sky bee supply.


----------



## Western (May 29, 2016)

Another vote for ultra breeze, tho I think on many days a long sleeve and veil would work as well. I have 2 full suits (one for my wife) and primarily just us the UB jacket for most days if going into a hive(s). Full suit for removals or cutouts here, even if in the end the bees where docile, I can recall once that I wasn't sure the UB would even handle the assault I was getting from a wild hive, but it did it's job that day for sure.

I have also used those cheap painters suits from a box store and a veil in a pinch, but I have full confidence in the UB here in AHB country, it's like Forrest Gump, "you never know what you';re going to get", so I wear the jacket if doing anything more than just checking feed that time of year and that has usually been plenty.


----------



## propet12 (Jun 17, 2009)

I work bees full time during the summer months. Ultra Breeze brand for sure. I have both an Ultra Breeze jacket and a suit, I almost never wear the suit. Ultra Breeze jacket/veil and cargo pants works for me. Or, wear cotton coveralls & straw hat with sewn-on veil from Dancing Bee.

https://dancingbeeequipment.com/collections/protective-clothing


----------



## beewaalla (Jan 17, 2018)

I am bee suit manufacturer, Also offering custom cut bee suit.
beeattire.com 
We use 100% cotton 280gsm most thick fabric. Ykk zippers. also have various ranges of Ventilated bee suits, 3 layer mesh, and Airmesh. We have 9 years of experience. Bulk orders with good price message me on website. You can also give us your measurements, we will make bee suit according to you


----------



## LAlldredge (Aug 16, 2018)

Ultrabreeze jacket. US made, great zippers and velcro at the wrists. You can actually feel the cooling effect when you put it on. 

Also bought a cooling vest for equestrian use on Ebay. Soak it in water, wring it dry and I’m considering using it under my jacket for warm days.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

Here in NE Georgia the heat and humidity are overwhelming. I finally got a ventilated jacket from Blue Sky Beekeeping supplies. 

*BEEKool Pro Ventilated Jacket [JBK]*
(Size: Large, Veil Type: Domed English-Style - Throwback)BKPJ-LD1$114.95 USD*$114.95 USD*​
 No tax and free shipping. It is very comfortable and the elastic works well. No problem with the zippers. What a difference in comfort. I recommend it. 





BeeKool PRO™ Ventilated Suits & Jackets | Blue Sky Bee Supply







www.blueskybeesupply.com


----------



## deemann1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Oz Armour 
Best bee suit on the market


----------

